# Drive thru



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Do you use drive thru for pick ups if you have a choice?

Some of the restaurants in my area went drive thru only recently.

I used to avoid them. But now find it more convenient, as long as there isn't a big line.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

As long as it isn't chicken or taco bell. They could take 45 minutes to remember making 1 item.


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

I don't accept anything from a place I know is drive-thru only, because I don't know how long the line is going to be. If the line is too long, it's not worth it for that much time on my delivery waiting in that line (because of the opportunity cost of another delivery or two when it's busy!) And then if the order's not ready when it's my turn, they might even tell me to circle around and wait in an even longer line...

If I get to an unknown fast food place, it's drive-thru only, but there's little or no line, I will take it, but avoid the place afterwards. If it's long, I'll cancel for excessive wait time. I know it sucks for the order, waiting even longer for another driver to arrive and decide to wait in the line, but I don't have to wait 30 minutes in a drive-thru line!

Fortunately, I haven't had to cancel any on Uber Eats for any reason at all this year, or in December 2021.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

The dining rooms of all the restaurants in my market are open, thank goodness. There's no way in Dante's nine hells I'm sitting in a drive-thru.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I generally turn Eats off around 8, that is when most places go to drive thru only. Some nights I roll the dice and take later orders. I try to hand out on the end of town away from fast food restaurants in that case.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m gonna crawl out of my closet.

I _prefer_ the drive-through. Alas, in my area most restaurants make drivers pick up inside. But at one taco place I frequently deliver from, they told me about their window, and I never looked back.

I don’t even mind the lines, unless they’re ridiculous (rarely do I see one that’s really bad).

But this is just between us. When needed, I will fight for the lobbies shoulder to shoulder with you, ‘cause I’m the tiny minority.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

Drive through here are usually fast. You go inside they ignore you . 
In the drive through your next .


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

VanKalDriver said:


> I'll cancel for excessive wait time. I know it sucks for the order, waiting even longer for another driver to arrive and decide to wait in the line, but I don't have to wait 30 minutes in a drive-thru line!


Imagine having empathy for the customer


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> Imagine having empathy for the customer


I think many do. I know I do. I truly believe most drivers go out of their way to make the delivery.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I think many do. I know I do. I truly believe most drivers go out of their way to make the delivery.


I start each shift with the best of intentions and attitudes. Then I'll get a apartment delivery where they didn't give me a gate code, didn't give instructions on how to find their off-GPS building, and oh yeah, it's 3rd floor. After that, my concern for the customer somehow goes south.


----------

